# Merry Christmas



## geocorn (Dec 21, 2005)

I am not known for my political correctness, so please allow me to wish each and every one of you a very Merry Christmas! Whatever your beliefs, I hope you have a wonderful holiday season and take time from your busy schedule to spend time with the most important part of your life, your friends and your family.


Thanks you all of you, the Toy Store has already had a tremendous holiday season and we are looking forward to 2006 with great excitement; however, we are going to close the store starting at noon on Friday and not re-opening until Tuesday. I am going to stay home and spend some quality time with my family that has been SOOOOOOOO supportive of my dream. I could not have built my dream without them.


May your life be filled with happiness and every wine you make be a gold medal winner!


Cheers!


George Cornelius*Edited by: geocorn *


----------



## Steve (Dec 21, 2005)

Merry Christmas to you too George... Enjoy the time off with the family.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 22, 2005)

TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN:

"Best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible,
low-stress, non-addictive, gender-neutral, winter solstice holiday,
practiced within the most joyous traditions of the religious persuasion of
your choice, but with respect for the religious persuasion of others who
choose to practice their own religion as well as those who choose not to
practice a religion at all;

also,a fiscally successful, personally fulfilling, and medically uncomplicated
recognition of the generally accepted calendar year 2006, but not without
due respect for the calendars of choice of other cultures whose
contributions have helped make our society great, without regard to the
race, creed, color, religious, or sexual orientation of the wishers and
wishees."

Sincerely,

name withheld by request of author for legal, social and cultural considerations


----------



## masta (Dec 22, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all and I would like to thank George forgiving me the opportunity to be the forum administrator. Even though we have never met face to face I feel honored that he has trusted me to be part of the team with my small part.


Special thanks to the moderators of the forum for helping keep this thing in order and making sure our members get the help they need while also keeping it fun and interesting!


Thanks to all our members for making this a great year building one of the best wine forums on the net. I also look forward to 2006 as a super year as I know the forum will continue to evolve and George's business willsurely grow due to his simple but never easy and truly unmatched customer focus!!!


Scott Irwin


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 22, 2005)

Well, I'm tired of being P.C. and am going out on a limb! Merry Christmas! Happy Hannukah! Kwanza on! Celebrate the Soltice! 


The great thing about all of these holidays is that they center on celebration of what is good in life.



Whether you light 8 candles or burn your yule log at both ends, I wish you the very best of it all.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 23, 2005)

Back at all of you , Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all


Smurfe


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Dec 23, 2005)

If you are like me, the break will be used for a number of wine making 
activities. Happy wine-ing holidays to everyone!





Bill


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 23, 2005)

I will honor Christmas in my heart, and try to keep it all the year. ~Charles Dickens



I may get busy today with all the preparations so I wanted to take this time to wish all of you a Wonderful Christmas Season!!!!


I'll soon be making wine for a year now and it is an experience that has truly enriched my life. The forum has given me the opportunity to make many new friends, though far away, I feel like we've always been friends. Looking forward to a busy wine making 2006!!!!


Best Wishes to YOU ALL!!!


Ramona


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 23, 2005)

Merry Christmas, everyone!









Thanks for all the fun times this year! I've met some wonderful people on this forum, and am truly happy to know you.









I wish each and every one of you nothing but the best for this holiday season AND for the year to come.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 23, 2005)

Season's Treatings to all of you....been fun and enlightening....Thanks for being here.....&gt;NW


----------



## Bill B (Dec 25, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE. .You people are the best. 


Bill and Kathi


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 26, 2005)

Thank you, Santa.





I got a Fizz-Ex! And 3 airlocks! And a Vinometer! And a huge can of Vinter's Harvest Black Current! And a lot of Yeast! And I got dried Rose-Hips, dried Red-Clover-tops, dried Juniper-berries and dried hibiscus (all enough for 5 gallons!)!!!!





Santa was extremely good to me this year! Thank you!


----------



## Harry (Dec 26, 2005)

Martina you must have been a good girl for Santa to bring you all them goodies. Or he wants some of your good Wine LOL


Harry


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 28, 2005)

Santa brought us a couple pounds of honey from bees that were harvesting from clover on a farm belonging to the parents of the person who gave it to us. (Did that make sense?



) I'm going to make some mead out of it! I know, you're all so surprised!



We also got a cork screw that requires at least a B.S. in Mechanical Engineering and an operator's certification to use. Bert has used it but I think I'm slightly intimidated by it. Now I need a recipe for mead... Hmmm..... where would I find one of those?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 29, 2005)

We also got great gifts from friends...a mechanical cork remover, lots of handles and a wire auger....looks like the same mechanism as a Gilda Corker, but is polished chrome, came in a fancy box with a foil cutter, extra wire 'screws', a pouring spout and bottle topper for leftover wine.....others gave us some fancy bottle stoppers for leftover wine, and another friend gave us a vacuum bottle stopper with extra rubbers for leftover wine......LEFTOVER WINE??????.....HELLO!!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 31, 2005)

This is the mechanical cork remover we got for Christmas. Poor Bert taught me to use it.


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 31, 2005)

Wow, Now that's fancy


----------



## geocorn (Dec 31, 2005)

Spiffy!


----------



## Maui Joe (Dec 31, 2005)

Very Cool tool!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah, our kids really like the fact that we have a hobby that they can understand, find us gift that are related to the hobby, and they get lots of free wine! 


I think the way they see it is this, "If we get them more wine stuff they'll make more wine and we'll then have more of their wine."


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 31, 2005)

Good concept.....more toys...more wine!!!!
Your cork puller is much more sophisticated than the one we got, looks like the same manufacturer tho.....Have a great New Year!!!!


----------

